

Show HN: 3D Printing Price Check - jonemo
http://3dprintingpricecheck.com/

======
jasonyo
Nice work! Suggestions:

\- Unique URL for each price check page (so people can send links to their
friends)

\- In each orange box on the price page, show a small picture of each
material. (bonus: render the object in that material. difficulty: hard)

\- Minor: in the orange boxes on price page, don't include both white text and
black text on the same background. It looks weird.

